# [SOLVED] Emachine W3503



## dumb_comp (Sep 3, 2009)

i wanna upgrade *graphics card* and *ram* on this comp just for playing WoW and other games nothing special..is it worth *UPGRADING*????? and if so anyone have any ideas (specific graphics cards and ram sizes plz)


MPN W3503
Key Features
Form Factor What is "Form Factor"? Mini Tower
Processor Intel Celeron D 3.2 GHz
Chipset What is "Chipset"? ATI RADEON Xpress 200
Installed Memory 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
Operating System What is "Operating System"? Microsoft Windows XP Media Center 2005 Edition
Recommended Use Home Use
Processor
Processor Number 356
Processor Type What is "Processor Type"? Intel Celeron D
Processor Speed What is "Processor Speed"? 3.2 GHz
Processor Manufacturer Intel
Socket Type What is "Socket Type"? Socket LGA775
Processor Upgradability Upgradable
Max Processors Qty. 1
Motherboard
Bus Speed 533 MHz
Video Output Interface PCI Express
Memory
RAM Technology DDR SDRAM
Installed RAM What is "Installed RAM"? 512 MB
Max Supported RAM 2 GB
Number of Memory Slots 2 x DIMMs
Supported RAM Speeds 400 MHz
Installed Cache Memory 512 KB
Technical Features
Integrated Input/Output Ports USB 1.1 x 5 • Serial Port x 1 • RJ45 Lan Port x 1 • PS/2 Mouse x 1 • PS/2 Keyboard x 1 • Parallel Port (ECP/EPP/SPP) x 1 • RJ11 Phone Jack x 1 (Input)
Expansion Bays 2 x 5.25" (External Access) • 3 x 3.5" (Internal Access) • 1 x 3.5" (External Access)
Expansion Slots PCI Express x16 x 1 • PCI Express x1 x 1 • PCI x 2
Memory Card Slots Memory Stick • SmartMedia • Memory Stick PRO • xD Picture Card • Micro Drive Memory Stick • MultiMediaCard • SD Memory Card • CompactFlash Card type I • CompactFlash Card type II
Other Features 9-in-1 Memory Card Reader • 64bit Ready
Hard Drive
Hard Drive Capacity What is "Hard Drive Capacity"? 160 GB
Hard Drive Interface EIDE
Hard Drive Rotation Speed 7,200 RPM
Controller Type EIDE
CD / DVD
Optical Drive Type What is "Optical Drive Type"? DVD±RW Dual Layer
Optical Drive Read Speed 16x (DVD) • 40x (CD)
Optical Drive Write Speed 40x (CD-R) • 16x (DVD+R) • 16x (DVD-R) • 4x (DVD+R Dual Layer)
Optical Drive ReWrite Speed 24x (CD-RW) • 8x (DVD+RW) • 6x (DVD-RW)
Audio / Video
Graphic Processor ATI RADEON X300
Video Out Ports 15 Pin D-Sub VGA port x 1
Audio Input Microphone Jack • 1 x Line In
Audio Output Type Line out
Modem
Modem Type Fax / Modem
Networking
Networking Type Integrated 10/100 Network Card
Data Link Protocol Ethernet • Fast Ethernet


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

You'd probably need a new power supply as well. What's your budget? I'd say that any graphics card over a Radeon 4550 or 4650 would be bottlenecked by your CPU


----------



## dumb_comp (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

like 200-300 im looking to upgrade today or buy a new comp..just would hate to trash a comp that works good just b/c it doesnt meet my gaming needs


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

Graphics card:
Sapphire Radeon HD 4650 1GB GDDR2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843
$54.99

Power supply:
Corsair VX550W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004
$89.99 - $30 MIR = $59.99


I'm going to have to do some research to figure out what RAM is compatible with your board. I will say that you SHOULD wait a bit longer, save up some money, and get a new machine. The Pentium D isn't quite completely obsolete yet, but it's edging closer every day. By next year it may not be able to play most new games. I would save up $650 and get a mid-range gaming machine, it's a better return on investment.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

Run a scan on crucial.com to see what RAM you can buy:wink:
Graphics card wise the Radeon 4650 or Geforce 9500GT, these are low end cards but will do as any mid-range card will be bottlenecked by the CPU.

Dacads


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

The Emachine W3503 came with 512 GB of PC 3200 DDR RAM. It will accept up to 2GB (1GB per slot) of PC 3200 DDR RAM.


----------



## dumb_comp (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

bump
bump


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

to dumb comp
Why the bump?
Your question has been answered.


----------



## dumb_comp (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

i need more info plz.. like is the graphics card they recommended better than a geforce2?? what i really want to know is if i can play world of warcraft, starcraft and such online games??? i already bought a new comp..but i dont want to trash the old one..i bumped for more opinions.. have you ever heard the adage measure twice, and cut once :]


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

That card will play any game out there on medium settings, low at worst. Old games like Starcraft are cake. That card is to a GeForce2 as a Cray XMT is to a graphing calculator.


----------



## dumb_comp (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Emachine W3503*

Phædrus2401 you are the ****..in a good way lol thanx bro


----------

